# How to get 4 tanks injected w/ co2? Any guidelines anyone?



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

I am a new user here  My first post!


Let's cut to the chase, I want to grow a lot of plants, honestly. And you know why!

Okay firstly, I would like to know, like the title says "How to get 4 tanks injected w/ co2? Any guidelines anyone?"

I would like to know how to get a simple 10 lb cylinder to start injecting co2 into 4 tanks.

I have a 60 Gallon High tech, and three 10 gallons. 60 gallon is currently being injected with co2 diffused via fluval filter. Three 10 gallons are currently empty with water, heater, filter, eco-complete, intense daylight N:vision bulbs.
I have contacted with Rex grigg numerous times about how to do it, but he's quite sickly at the moment I believe, unfortunately...he can't get to me soon..... I have his best darn regulator with ideal needle valve.

Now! From start to finish! How do I get three additional co2 lines for my three 10 gallons? Pictures will suffice very well on how to do so.

What tools do I need? What hardware do I need? What this or that do I need? Tell me all you can be. Right here and now! THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR READING. I HAVE BEEN PATIENCE SICK WITH TRYING TO ASK REX FOR HELP A WHILE(HES NOT RESPONDING) I NEED YOUR GUY'S HELP BADLY. HEAL ME WITH THE WORDS I NEED TO UNDERSTAND....!

But seriously, I will greatly appreciate the ones who will help me.


-William


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

just buy a four way co2 manifold like one in this link make sure you buy one that includes co2 friendly needle valves such as clippard then buy 4 separate bubble counters, check valves and co2 diffusers one for each separate co2 line. the manifold i provided a link to is cool because it already comes with needle valve, bubble counter, and check valve (kind of a good bang for your back rather than buying all the supplies separately) I had a 50 LB co2 tank running on 8 tanks at one time before when i had my old plant business.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Lol Are you Kyle H from PlantedTank? Oh so you just joined? Coincidentally, I just joined this forum lol. ANyway thanks, and I see you are well known here! Kay thanks for the help again, bye


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

NeonFlux said:


> Lol Are you Kyle H from PlantedTank? Oh so you just joined? Coincidentally, I just joined this forum lol. ANyway thanks, and I see you are well known here! Kay thanks for the help again, bye


no im jazzlvr123 from planted tank I have over 700 posts there and for some reason it wont let me log in so i just created a new name I had the same issue with APC however I finally it it settled here I still have to talk to the admin at planted tank to figure that one out


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Rex is still sick. August till now. Ive been kinda waiting on him to help me out like until now, still no response when I emailed him sept 29th about refunding/helping with co2 hardware until now he has not emailed me yet..... Rex must be awfully sick on his hands. I'm losin' it. I wanna ask him a lot of questions about his reg, but he's sick! what a drag. Not trying to offend him or anything.....but gah! the patience is really starting kill me to this point.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I have a 4 way manifold I got from Robert Hudson serveral years ago and it still works fine. The valves aren't the best in the world but you should be able to modify it with internal bubble counters to do the trick. It was the best in it's day. Also Orlando from Green Leaf Aquarims has some 2 and 3 way valves and can custom make one for you. Check out his website : http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-manifolds-splitters.html


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

I present you thee 4 way splitter!










Here's my picture of thought










Do I really need 2 1/8" NPK's?? Or any?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Er, I can't read any of that text on top of the manifold.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Orllyyy..  Look at the red arrows they will guide you


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You can buy a brass elbow with 1/8 NPT female threads in both ends. If you install that on the solenoid outlet fitting, so it points horizontally in the direction you want, you can then install the 4-way splitter in the end of that and have the bubble counters vertical as they need to be. You would also need a 1/8 NPT short pipe nipple to install in the end of the splitter in place of the pipe thread to tube fitting that is there now. That nipple screws into the 1/8 NPT elbow.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

hoppycalif said:


> You can buy a brass elbow with 1/8 NPT female threads in both ends. If you install that on the solenoid outlet fitting, so it points horizontally in the direction you want, you can then install the 4-way splitter in the end of that and have the bubble counters vertical as they need to be. You would also need a 1/8 NPT short pipe nipple to install in the end of the splitter in place of the pipe thread to tube fitting that is there now. That nipple screws into the 1/8 NPT elbow.


The other end on the right is the needle valve with bubble counter...unless I am getting the wrong idea.

I have a guy helping me in this site/thread.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/74344-how-get-4-tanks-injected-w-3.html#post701513

1st picture









2nd picture


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

By Jove! You got it! That is exactly how to hook it up.


----------

